# my newest addition



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

I just got this gorgeous cat yesterday from the humane society. He is about 1 year old, his name at the humane society was Gilligan but I am unsure whether to change it or not. Will send some more pictures in really soon. Of course my other 2 cats are not happy about the newest addition.


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh isn't he just stunning... love his eye's!! Not sure if he looks like a "Gilligan" or not.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

*another new picture*


----------



## debs1960 (Feb 28, 2007)

he is gorgeous  

you could always call him dylan :?


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

how cute!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He's* GORGEOUS*!!!!! 

:luv


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What a pretty cat he is


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

He is the sweetest cat i have ever seen, I just wished that Willie and Miss Chloe thought the same, they are always hissing at him. Hopefully that will change with time, when I first got Willie, Miss Chloe was always hissing at him and she still does every now and then and I have had Willie for over a year.


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

*new name*

OK, my wife just called me at work and decided on the name of Buddy. He looks more like a Buddy than a Gilligan


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Buddy is gorgeous... don't worry, they should learn to love each other... just gove them time...


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow! Buddy is a stunner.


----------



## Annasaur (Jun 29, 2005)

What a cutie! In that second picture he looks like he's saying "Hey, I could get used to this!", lol.
Buddy is a great name for him.
Congrats on your newest addition!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats! Buddy is gorgeous! :luv reminds me a little of my 2 white tigers


----------

